# Is this a member on SMF?



## Stacyspy (Jun 24, 2015)

This site made me laugh enough to make the dogs look at me funny!
http://whiskeyriversoap.com/collections/soap


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 24, 2015)

I hope not - with all the information on here about labeling (if you label, you HAVE to do it correctly) I would hope that they had picked up a few tips.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jun 24, 2015)

I've spent many hours trying to revamp my label to conform to standards, and learned much along the way.
I find it annoying when others don't use the same standards...and I see it a lot as I'm browsing soap, more often in the last month or so.
However, I certainly wish I could be so clever with names and descriptions.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 24, 2015)

They may not be up to par on FDA requirements, but they are really, really funny.  The detailed descriptions are awesome, too (the actual scents are "normal"):  https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0742/1555/files/WRS_Catalog_Winter2015.pdf?6654406215151322514


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 24, 2015)

Coconut oil, Palm oil, safflower oil, glycerine, purified water, sodium hydroxide, sotbitol, sorbitan oleate, soy bean protein, coloring , fragrance 
This is their black sheep...is it mp? If it is, that's a very expensive 8.95 imo for mp soap!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jun 24, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Coconut oil, Palm oil, safflower oil, glycerine, purified water, sodium hydroxide, sotbitol, sorbitan oleate, soy bean protein, coloring , fragrance
> This is their black sheep...is it mp? If it is, that's a very expensive 8.95 imo for mp soap!



Yep, glygerine and sorbitol are sure signs of MP soap. Nothing wrong with MP, but I do expect it to be a little prettier or more artistic. I don't like when MP tries to look like CP.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 24, 2015)

Turns out that they are indeed a member, albeit newly so.


----------



## whiskeyriversoap (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes, we are new members. Thanks for appreciating our humor! 

-Whiskey River Soap


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 24, 2015)

Can't they be both funny, AND compliant?


----------



## not_ally (Jun 24, 2015)

WRS, you may want to check out Marie Gale's book on labeling, it is great and sets out all the FDA requirements in plain English.  

As an aside, I love your funnies, you keep right on rockin' on with your own bad selves!


----------



## Earthen_Step (Jun 24, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> Can't they be both funny, AND compliant?



Civil disobedience as a nonviolent protest of laws they disagree with maybe? If so :clap:



whiskeyriversoap said:


> Yes, we are new members. Thanks for appreciating our humor!
> 
> -Whiskey River Soap



Nice looking site and fun humor!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 24, 2015)

Earthen_Step said:


> Civil disobedience as a nonviolent protest of laws they disagree with maybe? If so :clap:...................



Ah, this old chestnut - hey, let's all just ignore any laws that we don't happen to agree with.  What a utopia that would be................


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 24, 2015)

PinkCupcake said:


> Yep, glygerine and sorbitol are sure signs of MP soap. Nothing wrong with MP, but I do expect it to be a little prettier or more artistic. I don't like when MP tries to look like CP.



Mine isn't fancy, but I make mine so I feel I can make it look anyway I want.

That soap has serious style! Awesome imagination and great marketing. As for the labeling who has never had a question or problem with labeling?  I'm sure they will get there.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Jun 24, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Ah, this old chestnut - hey, let's all just ignore any laws that we don't want happen to agree with.  What a utopia that would be................



http://ironline.american.edu/honoring-martin-luther-king-jr/  Civil disobedience can and has shaped our societies today.  Some laws are best being rid of.  I'm not saying disobeying label laws is the same as Gandhi, but it's something.  But I'd imagine it's blissful ignorance and not civil disobedience is the reason most sellers aren't complying.  Thanks for the reply though, you are one of my favorites Efficacious Gentlman - always around to share the other side.  I mean that, no sarcasm involved.  I think we could go back and forth forever and it's fun to me.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 24, 2015)

And for me, too - other points of view are very important, especially when they provoke thought


----------



## Susie (Jun 24, 2015)

whiskeyriversoap said:


> Yes, we are new members. Thanks for appreciating our humor!
> 
> -Whiskey River Soap



I don't sell, so I have no complaints about your labelling.  I do, however, find the names and descriptions hilarious!  I snorted my tea all over the computer on the "Selfies" one.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 24, 2015)

Welcome Whiskyriversoap! Those descriptions are absolutely hilarious! 



			
				Susie said:
			
		

> I snorted my tea all over the computer on the "Selfies" one.


 
That particular one almost had me spewing out my protein drink, but thankfully, I was able to hold it in sufficiently. Whew! lol  


IrishLass


----------



## whiskeyriversoap (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Susie and IrishLass! We plan to release more styles at the end of this year. Glad you like our stuff!

-Whiskey River Soap


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 24, 2015)

I love your witty marketing!  Like others mentioned, you will want to check into adding information needed to be compliant, but I loved them.


----------



## MorpheusPA (Jun 24, 2015)

These labels make me feel inadequate.  My latest was "Cherry Cakes Soap."  Boooorrrrrriiiiinnnngggg!


----------



## newbie (Jun 24, 2015)

LOVE LOVE the names and witticisms, 1000%!


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 24, 2015)

Seriously brilliant marketing! I love it. I don't sell so don't yet know the blight of labelling laws but I love your style.


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 25, 2015)

OK, I am going to be a "Debbie Downer."  Some of the labels and descriptions are extremely rude and insulting.  While soaps for Boozers, Introverts, OCD, and Plain Old Depression may sound funny, anyone that has those issues won't find them funny at all.  "Bi-polar and gluten-intolerance" aren't "cool sounding afflictions" to the people that actually HAVE bi-polar disorder or celiac disease (which is the real name of the disease).  BTW:  Glorifying stalkers is beyond creepy; just like you.  (You see what I did there?  Pretty darned clever, wasn't it? But you're still freakin' stalker-creepy.)   You should leave diseases, disorders and crimes off of your "funny" list and stick to things that are not insulting or hurtful to people.  I know these are meant to be witty and entertaining; however, as an individual with OCD, who happens to wash my hands waaaay too much, I was not amused by the OCD soap.  It is bad enough living with OCD--and knowing I am a freak--without having insensitive people poke fun at my disorder. And make a profit off of it.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 25, 2015)

Teresa, I have some of the stuff on that list, not sure if it always fits neatly in the boxes.  Ie; have anxiety disorder which sometimes shades into depression (have been on anxiety meds for a hundred years), tend towards introversion/isolation at certain times, am a recovering alcoholic.  OK, TMI, but I am actually pretty up-front with this stuff, being embarrassed/ashamed of it doesn't really help IRL (except in job interviews .  Just not much reason to discuss it here, usually.

I still think the descriptions are really funny and God knows I appreciate the laughs.   Also, this is pretty much their entire thing, you know.  They are clearly not trying to be PC or sensitive, just to be funny.  And it works on those terms.  Obviously there are lines which if crossed would not be - ie; racial/homophobic, etc. ones - but they are not doing that.  

I'm sorry it makes you feel bad, though


----------



## hlee (Jun 25, 2015)

I think they are really funny.


----------



## newbie (Jun 25, 2015)

Having butted up against a number of these things personally, professionally, casually and very intimately, I still find the soaps extremely funny. I have to have humor in my life and count on it a lot to maintain sanity. I understand that someone could take offense but I don't think this company intends to offend and is meaning for their soaps to be taken tongue in cheek.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 25, 2015)

I laughed my butt off at "Soap for Stoners" that "smells like Colorado"....:-D


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 25, 2015)

I think the intention is not to give the soap to someone who actually has the disorder listed. For example, the soap for boozers would be a great gift for someone on their 21st birthday. Giving it to an alcoholic would be insensitive and wrong. I think theyre all funny and I don't think the goal is to insult any one group.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 25, 2015)

I thought they were hilarious...fave was 
Formerly employed.
Smells like daytime tv and booze.
You're in good company, 
Why do you think we make soap?

And of course the 
Geeks
WiFi scented
No one understands the scent 

Lol, very witty.


----------



## Trix (Jun 25, 2015)

Lol, I don't know Teresa, I to like I'm sure many here, we're bipolar or depressed at a time, and I actually used to think things like these soaps labels were quite funny. (Looking at the funny side of the dark side I guess)

Maybe they have these things to and this is their way of dealing with it to (clue? The unemployed soap), which is brilliant.
However, I think you have a right to your differing opinion and I completely respect it at that to.


----------



## whiskeyriversoap (Jun 25, 2015)

Collectively, I think all of us at WRS embody everything we're making light of. Including celiac disease and a whole host of neuroses. Sorry if we offended anyone, but our intent is to use laughter as medicine and enjoy life no matter what ails you.

Thanks to all of you who get and enjoy the laughs!

-Whiskey River Soap


----------



## soapmage (Jun 25, 2015)

As a YEARS long sufferer of Bi-polarism, anxiety, and BPD, I find no offense tho these whatsoever. My mental illness hit me in my early 20's and I'm 43 now, on meds and living la vida loca as well as I can. I love those labels, find humor in them and think they're very witty, but that's just me. I can't speak for anyone else and wouldn't want to. I personally think that those of us who suffer from such things need to find humor in our disorders to help pull ourselves out from the darkness. Case in point... my young son has autism and I bought him a shirt that has a colorful bird on it that says "When I'm Happy, I'm Flappy". The flappy reference is to what some autistics do called stimming. And he literally jumps around the room flapping his hands and arms whenever something makes him happy or excited. To some the shirt is taking a stimming behavior and seeing the humor in it, and of course, I've come across some parents of autistic kids who bashed me for making fun of a disorder. You can't please everyone, and some things will offend. I like to find the humor in things and roll with the punches rather than roll around in the negative darkness. I certainly respect other's opinions however and can't change the way they feel about something. Those soaps are sold as novelty items and they perfectly fit the bill and I think they're brilliant.


----------



## kumudini (Jun 25, 2015)

I wish WRS responded to some of the comments about labeling. Say something, like we think they are sufficient or that we are working on it, etc. instead of evading them.


----------



## whiskeyriversoap (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks soapmage! Great story. Love it, and we are simpatico on dealing with what life dishes out.

To Vkumudini, we are not dodging the issue. There was very little detail in the comments, so we have reached out to several individuals on here privately and are, in fact, working on the revisions. Thanks!


----------



## boyago (Jun 25, 2015)

newbie said:


> Having butted up against a number of these things personally, professionally, casually and very intimately,



OMG newbie slept with a hipster!


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 25, 2015)

Not being a seller, I don't see the issues with the labels except there is no weight. Can anyone elaborate for those of us who aren't label savvy?


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 25, 2015)

Boy, did I hit a nerve!  Geesh!  Actually, the biggest nerve I hit was my own, because I couldn't understand why I was being sensitive over these. (Uh, :crazy: maybe?) Anyone/everyone that knows me knows I have the most irreverent sense of humor on the planet and poke fun at everyone and everything.  So why was the soap bothering me so much?  Because, apparently, when I do not take my "happy" pills for several days in a row, I fail to see the humor in anything that remotely affects me in any way.  Sorry, y'all; drugs now on board.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Jun 26, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> Not being a seller, I don't see the issues with the labels except there is no weight. Can anyone elaborate for those of us who aren't label savvy?



Not seeing the entire package all I can see that's wrong is the weight.  You would need to move your "Handmade Soap" up 2x the letter N.  Add in "nt wt 4.5oz / 127g and your front panel looks good to go.

Required information if you label your soap
*On the PDP (Principal Display Panel = front of package)*

Name of product = Black Sheep
Identity of product = Soap
Unsubstantiated safety warnings (if needed)
Weight (net weight or net wt) = placement has to be the bottom 30% of primary display INCLUDING the soap hanging down below.  Don't use words like approximately, when packed, instead label all your soaps at the lowest possible weight after a good cure.  For font size on your weight you need to figure out your PDP sq inch.  If it's under 5 sq inches 1/16" font type, 5-25 sq inch 1/8" font, 25-100 sq inch 3/16" (that's a huge bar of soap!). The font size is based on the lower case o, so 1/8" lower case o and it needs to be in bold. One last thing on the weight - you will need a gap between your weight and the words above.  The gap needs to be 2x the width of the letter N for the font used in the weight statement.
*On the sides/top or back pannels*

Directions for safe use
Warnings (if needed)
Name and place of business 
Ingredient declaration.  If you follow cosmetic ingredient labeling you can then make cosmetic claims like moisturizing.

This is all I have time for right now, hopefully this helps someone.  Below are some references for more guidance.  Although I personally disagree with these laws I follow them.  I'd rather do things right and not be harassed by big brother than receive letters or a knock on the door.

**This applies to the USA**

Some good resources:
http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Cosmetics/Labeling/UCM391202.pdf
http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/GuidanceRegulation/LawsRegulations/ucm074201.htm
http://www.mariegale.com/soap-and-cosmetic-labeling/labeling-faq.html


----------



## not_ally (Jun 26, 2015)

Really, really useful to a lot of people, I bet, Earthen Step.  I just gift, so only include ingredients, but if I sold and was worried about labeling I would love you right now!  Very kind of you to take the time to write all this.

ETA:  I tried to add tags to this b/c I thought it might help folks find your post in future searches, not sure if it worked, though.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jun 26, 2015)

soapmage said:


> As a YEARS long sufferer of Bi-polarism, anxiety, and BPD, I find no offense tho these whatsoever. My mental illness hit me in my early 20's and I'm 43 now, on meds and living la vida loca as well as I can. I love those labels, find humor in them and think they're very witty, but that's just me. I can't speak for anyone else and wouldn't want to. I personally think that those of us who suffer from such things need to find humor in our disorders to help pull ourselves out from the darkness. Case in point... my young son has autism and I bought him a shirt that has a colorful bird on it that says "When I'm Happy, I'm Flappy". The flappy reference is to what some autistics do called stimming. And he literally jumps around the room flapping his hands and arms whenever something makes him happy or excited. To some the shirt is taking a stimming behavior and seeing the humor in it, and of course, I've come across some parents of autistic kids who bashed me for making fun of a disorder. You can't please everyone, and some things will offend. I like to find the humor in things and roll with the punches rather than roll around in the negative darkness. I certainly respect other's opinions however and can't change the way they feel about something. Those soaps are sold as novelty items and they perfectly fit the bill and I think they're brilliant.


 
Soapmage, it's nice to know that other parents also try to help their children see humor in what might otherwise embarrass them. My little man has PDD-NOS (I say mild autism). He's totally verbal but can perseverate like a mad man. Sometimes when he starts ramping up you can see his anxiety and frustration, we try to diffuse with humor so we can then redirect him.


----------



## newbie (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh, do they have a soap for Dirty Little Secrets, now that I'm outed by Boyago?


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 1, 2015)

newbie said:


> Oh, do they have a soap for Dirty Little Secrets, now that I'm outed by Boyago?



Run with it, Whiskey River! This is ripe!


----------

